# clifford 50.7x not working



## benteg (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi, my clifford 50.7x alarm is not working after I brought it to my mechanic for some problems. I'm assuming he took out the battery which is causing my alarm not to work. I was wondering if anyone could help me program or connect my alarm so it does work.


----------



## benteg (Aug 29, 2012)

What I mean to say was if anyone could help guide me step by step if anyone got confused. Very much appreciated.


----------

